

Dark market Evolution Marketplace was a scam, $12M USD in Bitcoin stolen - iwwr
https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditDrama/comments/2zfkee/admins_of_evolution_marketplace_the_current/

======
jk215
It really shows the naivety of some of these marketplace users. This is how
the "real" drug game works with people getting scammed and robbed everyday.
Its not somehow different because its online.

